# Unbenutzte Methode in Eclipse über das gesamte Projekt suchen?



## -ben- (5. Dezember 2005)

Hy!

Wie kann ich in Eclipse alle Methoden, eines gesamten Projektes, die nie aufgerufen werden, auflisten lassen?

Danke und Gruss
ben


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 Schau doch einfach mal ob du was passendes unter:
*Project > Properties > Java Compiler > Error/Warnings
*findest. Ich denke dass das nicht ganz so einfach ist... IMHO kann das JDT immerhin feststellen, ob eine Methode die als private deklariert ist ueberhaupt in der entsprechenden Klasse genutzt wird...
 Gruss Tom


----------

